# Ibn Al Haitham



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

I am trying to get a reasonable photo of the Ibn Al Haitham built on Upper Clyde. I have the Kincaid Makers Plate and a GA. To complete this I am trying to get a copy of a good photo. Anyone help?


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Rennie,have you tried Clydesite shipbuilding database.Ted


----------



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

I did Ted but no luck. although a few of these built pics seem in short suppy!


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

I've a shot of her just before she went on trials. I'll post it. It's not really the best as it was taken from afar and resized.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Well done *Paul*, *this* looks pretty good to me! (Applause)


----------



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Paul. It closes the final loop - or at least as far as I can reasonably go! Thanks again. Rennie


----------



## veste (Oct 26, 2006)

Rennie,
I have found 3 photos of the Ibn Al Haitham whilst she was alongside at Umm Qasr in 1981 during Iraq /Iran war, i will post them when scanned.
Kind Regards veste.


----------



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

Veste, fantastic photos. I assume she went back into operation as my engine room plaque came from India of recent times.....but! I will now consider my project complete! Thanks again.


----------

